# 95' 200sx se-r



## krf_conepts (May 17, 2004)

pic of nice, clean 95' se-r for sale: $5k obo 
B+G full coilover suspension, topspeed header,intake, 2 3/4" stainless steel catback exhaust 
email: [email protected]
im in stafford,va


----------

